

Google announces mandatory privacy settings change across products - jonknee
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/google-tracks-consumers-across-products-users-cant-opt-out/2012/01/24/gIQArgJHOQ_story.html

======
ghurlman
_"The policy will take effect March 1 and will also impact Android mobile
phone users, who are required to log in to Google accounts when they activate
their phones."_

As much of a PITA it can be to delete Google accounts and reroute everything,
I'm glad I'm not stuck in a 2-year contract with this nonsense.

------
alain94040
Corporate PR non-sense: _"The company said the change would simplify the
company’s privacy policy — a move that was encouraged by regulators."_

